# Đơn vị chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa uy tín nhất quận 8



## truc096hailongvan (27/2/21)

*Giới thiệu về máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa – Máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ*

*Máy lạnh âm trần* Nagakawa là sản phẩm có giá thành tương đối rẻ so với các dòng máy lạnh khác.
Giới thiệu đôi chút về *máy lạnh âm trần* Nagakawa, thương hiệu mang đến những sự bất ngờ này:

Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Tính năng nổi bật nhất: Có màng lọc Vitamin C Filter, cung cấp độ ẩm và giúp cho người dùng khi ở trong môi trường của máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa sẽ không phải chịu tình trạng khô hay nứt nẻ làn da. Như vậy thì trong không khí của các bạn sẽ có C và điều này thì chỉ độc quyền Nagakawa mới đem đến thôi.


Mời các bạn tiếp tục theo dõi bài viết để tìm hiểu thêm những thông tin hữu ích hơn nhé!

**Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






Giá máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa được cập nhật trên website hiện tại:

2.0hp – NT-C1836M: 14.500.000đ.
3.0hp – NT-C2836S: 19.000.000đ.
4.0hp – NT-C3636S: 25.700.000đ.
5.5hp – NT-C2836S: 28.000.000đ.
Có thể thấy, *máy lạnh âm trần* Nagakawa thật sự có mức giá rẻ nhất trong ngành điện lạnh. Trước đây, khi chưa giảm giá, một chiếc máy lạnh âm trần 2.0hp thôi cũng chỉ có 15.400.000đ, trong khi những thương hiệu như Daikin thì giá cho một chiếc máy cùng công suất cũng phải tận  22.450.000đ.






*CÁC ĐƠN VỊ ĐIỆN LẠNH ĐỀU CÓ GIÁ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NAGAKAWA GIẢM GIÁ NHƯ VẬY?*

Lý giải cho sự đột ngột giảm giá không phải là hàng sản xuất cũ, không là hàng tồn kho, không phải máy dởm càng không phải máy đã qua sử dụng, đơn giản khi đưa ra chương trình giảm giá này, chúng tôi đã thống nhất với nhau sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự trải nghiệm về dòng máy có độ bền được xem như “ngang hàng” với Daikin.

Bên cạnh đó chính là sự tư vấn, báo giá chuyên nghiệp mà đội ngũ nhân viên của chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn, không phải là áp đặt hay bắt buộc bạn phải đồng ý mua. Và tin tôi đi, bạn sẽ không thể tìm thấy được ở đâu một đơn vị điện lạnh nào có mức giá rẻ, nhân viên tận tình, báo giá ưu đãi như Hải Long Vân đâu!






*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NAGAKAWA RẺ NHƯ THẾ LIỆU CÓ AN TOÀN.
*
Hải Long Vân là một trong những đơn vị có tiếng chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt các dòng *máy lạnh âm trần* thuộc nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng, trong đó máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa là một sản phẩm được chúng tôi đánh giá là có tiềm năng nhất. nếu đã theo dõi ở các bài viết trước, chắc các bạn cũng sẽ biết khách hàng đều rất hài về độ bền cũng như chất lượng làm mát tốt của máy.

Không phải cứ rẻ là đồng nghĩa với xấu, không chất lượng. Vì sao mà máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa này lại có mức giá khởi điểm rẻ bất ngờ so với mặt bằng chung như thế?

Hãy xem xét về nơi sản xuất của nó – là Việt Nam – đất nước của những nguồn nhân công rẻ, không như Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy là Thái Lan, do đó, chi phí sản xuất rẻ thì giá bán đương nhiên cũng rẻ rồi!
=> Đừng lo lắng vì dẫu sao *máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa* cũng là một hãng lớn của Nhật Bản, vả lại còn được bảo hành chính hãng từ thương hiệu, còn gì mà phân vân đâu!






*LỜI KẾT.*

Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu Nagakawa, cho nên, giá nhập vô lại càng rẻ hơn so với thị trường. Việc giá *máy lạnh âm trần* Nagakawa chính thức được áp dụng tùy vào chương trình khuyến mãi tại Hải Long Vân. Hãy liên hệ vào Hotline 0909787022 của chúng tôi để được tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát công trình thực tế miễn phí bạn nhé.

Link bài viết: *Bùng nổ giảm giá máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa – Đã rẻ nay còn rẻ hơn!*


----------

